# Anyone else very high risk for downs



## Jennabelle

Hi ladies
I'm 39 and 14 weeks pregnant
Had nt measurement 2.4mm at 12 weeks 4 day scan.
Midwife says my bloods were fine too nothing out the ordinary
But I've been given 1/5 chance.....of downs

Had cvs in Thursday and await the results tomorrow

So I'm being told my results showed nothing untoward but why such high odds?

Is it coz my age and nt 2.4? Scan showed everything else fine

Anyone got any info/help for me?

Thanks xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi - just popping in from ttc, but as far as I was aware any NT measurement lower than 3.5mm is classed normal, and you aren't old at 39 (1:137 for Down Syndrome ; 1:83 for other trisomy's too), so not sure why they would give you such odds if your bloods were okay too. I would phone and have it clarified 

xx


----------



## Jennabelle

Hi Donna
Thanks for the response. I think it's coz my risk being 40 at delivery is 1/75 to start with.
My nt at top end of being normal so they deduct points here
Now she said my bloods were normal too but I reckon maybe slightly low or high to lose some more points = only 5 left eeeeeek

Such a worry hope I get good news tomorrow I'm praying sooooo hard xhttp://community.babycentre.co.uk/photos/thischarmingwoman/7848825


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've never heard of extremely high risk because of age alone. I'll be nearly 43 when I deliver. My youngest had a few markers for down's so we opted for the amnio just to prepare either way and she's fine. I hope you get your answers soon!


----------



## Jennabelle

Hi whiteoxfan41
They must be classing my nt as slightly high (I know not too high)
Added with my age must skew numbers down as being 40 I only start with 75 to begin with.
Maybe my bloods were slightly off the "perfect" line too she just kept saying "bloods are normal"
Will find out today sometime.
Thanks x


----------



## Barbi

Hi Jennabelle
My chances of downs are 1 in 26, which is high, but that was all based on a normal looking nt scan (1.3mm), my age 37 years and bloods that gave me those odds. My partner and I did not do any invasive testing, i.e. amnio or cvs. You have opted to do a cvs, which will give you a definitive answer almost straight away. We decided that we will keep our baby no matter what the results were and therefore there was no need, in our opinion, to do an amnio or cvs testing, we didn't want to risk a miscarriage. I also had a soft marker come up at 17 weeks and four days gestation in the form of an echo focus in her heart, which I recently had been told by my registrar at the hospital I'll be giving birth in that saying that an echo focus is a soft marker for Downs is a huge overstatement when it should be revised and not give such a shock for most mothers to be about it being a downs marker. Ultimately, there is nothing that we need to worry about as the echo focus which showed up so early in the pregnancy has now worked itself out and is no longer there. I am just over 26 weeks pregnant and little Maia is doing great, wriggling around in there all the time. Good luck with your results.


----------



## Jennabelle

Hi barbi
Thanks for the positive story - lovely to hear all is working out fine for you

Good luck with the birth of your little girl

Thanks xxx


----------



## ALISON69

Jennabelle said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm 39 and 14 weeks pregnant
> Had nt measurement 2.4mm at 12 weeks 4 day scan.
> Midwife says my bloods were fine too nothing out the ordinary
> But I've been given 1/5 chance.....of downs
> 
> Had cvs in Thursday and await the results tomorrow
> 
> So I'm being told my results showed nothing untoward but why such high odds?
> 
> Is it coz my age and nt 2.4? Scan showed everything else fine
> 
> Anyone got any info/help for me?
> 
> Thanks xxx

Hi Jennabelle, 

I have just had my nuchal scan at 12 weeks and 5 days and mine was 2.08mm I am awaiting now for my blood results. really scared now as I am 44 years old and awaiting the dreaded phone call, how long did it take for them to call you with the results? 

good luck for the future..


----------



## Jennabelle

Hi
Took them about 9 days to ring
Had cvs and unfortunately it was not good news for me

Hope you have a better outcome

Good luck xxx


----------



## ALISON69

Jennabelle said:


> Hi
> Took them about 9 days to ring
> Had cvs and unfortunately it was not good news for me
> 
> Hope you have a better outcome
> 
> Good luck xxx

Hi 

OMG 9 days,I hope it wont be that long they told me at the Hospital i would here within 3 to 5 days and if low risk i would receive a letter in post by 10 days.. so sorry to hear your news, was the CVS painful? .. sorry for the questions.

best wishes


----------



## Jennabelle

Yes they said 3-5 days for me if high risk so I thought was low risk until the phone rang! Grrrrr
The cvs was a little weird slight pain when through tummy going into womb, it was the bouncing of needle to break up placenta that was strange but not painful as such.
Good luck x


----------



## ALISON69

Jennabelle said:


> Yes they said 3-5 days for me if high risk so I thought was low risk until the phone rang! Grrrrr
> The cvs was a little weird slight pain when through tummy going into womb, it was the bouncing of needle to break up placenta that was strange but not painful as such.
> Good luck x

Thank you so much, i think its also the risk of miscarriage that worries me as well, just in case all is ok .. But thank you jennabelle for all your advise..


----------



## ALISON69

Jennabelle said:


> Yes they said 3-5 days for me if high risk so I thought was low risk until the phone rang! Grrrrr
> The cvs was a little weird slight pain when through tummy going into womb, it was the bouncing of needle to break up placenta that was strange but not painful as such.
> Good luck x

Hi jennebelle

Hope you still around I got my letter today to say I was low risk 1-180 chance
I know this is suppose to be a good score but its still worrying me now. 
I don't understand all the results or how they come up with end result. 
Plus had another letter along side it booking me for another scan when I 15 weeks. 
It says its an anomaly scan but they not normally until 18 plus weeks. Confused.com


----------



## Jennabelle

Hi
1 in 180 is fantastic!!!!
Do not worry..., at our age 1 in 75 is about right..., so you have good odds xxx

Good luck xx


----------

